# all my fish are ill...



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Last saturday, my 108g decided to spring a leak. While I was resealing the tank, I placed all of my fish in large rubber maid tubs with filters.

Long story short, the 108 is fixed and I dechlorinated the water, got some feeders to cycle the tank a bit and then introduced the fish slowly into the tank.

Each morning, I seem to wake up to one casualty and it's really pissing me off.

I have 2 flower horns, 1 clown loach, and one synodontis catfish LEFT.

Here are some symptoms:
clamped fins
sit at the bottom of the tank all day
flows with current sometimes
some of the casualties have died belly up for hours before kicking the bucket
cloudy eyes
white stringy poop
don't have a very big appetite

I have tested the water and it ammonia and nitrate levels are all at zero.

I change 1/3 of the water daily right now just to ensure the best water quality possible.

From my research, looks like they have an internal parasite. can someone second that? and if so, what can i do / buy to help them get better before they die off on me =*(

TIA


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

I think another possibility is that I didn't cycle the tank for long enough. Do these symptoms seem normal for that? And what measures can I take to ensure the most comfort foe them at this point?? 

They seem to be doing a bit better this morning but still not back to their usual selves yet

Help pls!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

what kind of silicone was used for resealing the tank?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ge silicone 1 as advised by another member. No mold prevention like the ge silicone 2


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

did you allow the proper cure time?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

was there any of these symptoms when the fish were in the buckets? what were the buckets used for before the fish were put in them?


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

or it could be the feeders bringing in some disease.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

The fish were a bit stressed in their tubs. Two still ate but a little less. The tubs were brand new from Canadian tire. The glue had over 72hrs of dry time. The glue says to let sit for 24-48hrs. 

Only cleaning agent used was vinegar diluted with water and very thoroughly rinsed after. Um..and rubbing alcohol but that was well before the rinse.

It could very well be the feeders charles but at this point, I am not really sure what to do? Continue doing water changes every other day? Buy meds?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

now they are all getting the fin rot stuff all over their bodies too...

I removed them into smaller tanks. Going to start from scratch with the 108 all over again.... 

will try to get a antibiotic tomorrow for the fin rot


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

If you rinsed the tank out well after resealing, the tank and or the water should not be the problem. Any residual from the rubbing alcohol would have been removed when you rinsed it out after resealing. Did you rinse out the gravel? Maybe stress from being moved? Like Charles said could be from feeders.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Shell dweller, everything was thoroughly cleaned out. Substrate was cleaned out very thoroughly as well.

I am thinking it may have been a piece of driftwood that I introduced into the tank recently, but that has been sitting in a salt bath for the past four months with constant water changing...

Anyhow, I decided to remove them all from the tank and start from scratch again. I lost a catfish this morning. Only two flowerhorns left...

They are showing signs of fin rot. I am going to purchase some antibiotics but is there one someone can recommend me to from pet smart seeing how they are the only ones open today?

Any experience with this Maracyn Plus Biospheres AntiBacteria Therapy from Mardel - Medications - Fish - PetSmart


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

I have not had any experience with fin rot or medications for such, sorry. 
When ever I introduce drift wood into any of my tanks I usually boil it for 1/2 hour to an hour. I have a very large pot. If its to long I boil one end then the other. I havent tried a salt bath.


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ya I normally do for shorter pieces but mine was over 3 ft so I couldn't find a pot large enough. I managed to get hold of a massive tub and soaked it in there for a few months.

I bought the tetra parasite medication. Good reviews and seems promising. I will let you know how it goes


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

How are your fish now? 

I think that if you were running your filters in your Rubbermaid tanks the whole time, you probably don't have to worry too much about the cycle (unless you sterilized the filter first). 

Fin rot is often quite treatable if you can figure out the cause. How are your fish doing?


----------



## jlam86 (Dec 7, 2010)

One has fully recovered, the other has been upside down for four days but still trying to hang in. Strange how I used the same Meds and one cured immediately and the other one seems to still have a lot of the cotton wool stuff on it's fins and a bit on it's body. It has improved a lot since the first day but still has ways to go..


----------

